

Ask HN: jQuery Mobile Experience - calebmpeterson

Does anyone have any experience with jQuery Mobile? Got any stories/blog posts/rants/tutorials/tips you can share?<p>I know it's still alpha, but I figured you guys were a good bunch to ask.<p>Thanks and Happy New Years to all!
======
karterk
I very recently used it for a simple application.

My initial thoughts:

1\. It's dead simple to learn and use. The documentation is excellent.

2\. From my experience, it looked fairly ready for production even though it's
still technically under beta.

3\. I showed a friend of mine (who is an android developer) the android app
that I built using jQuery mobile and phonegap - and he could not find out that
it was not a native app. Only after I told him, he said that if he were to
really nit pick - it was a trifle slower than a native app.

4\. But, in my app I created a separate HTML page for each screen, and loaded
them using <a rel="external"> \- this causes complete page re-loading. I found
this more snappier than loading pages using XHR request which jQuery mobile
does by default.

5\. The transitions are a let down. On HTC Wildfire, they were very slow. I
eventually ditched the page to page animation for my app.

I wish they would get better performance wise.

